# assesment for c section



## grahams mum (Apr 28, 2011)

i just come back from hospital i am ready for my c section i have to go in at 8 am on tuesday  I CANT WAIT !!!!!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 28, 2011)

grahams mum said:


> i just come back from hospital i am ready for my c section i have to go in at 8 am on tuesday  I CANT WAIT !!!!!!



Good luck Daniela, as I have said before it's my grown up daughters birthday on 3rd May, 8.45am.  I hope everything goes to plan, you must be so excited 

Take care with best wishes Sheena x


----------



## Laura22 (Apr 28, 2011)

Oooh! Good luck!!  x


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hope it all goes okay for you Daniela!!  xx


----------



## margie (Apr 28, 2011)

Good Luck Daniela. Graham must be really excited now.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 29, 2011)

Very exciting, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 29, 2011)

Good luck Daniella - wow so many babys being born on the forum lately - lovely!


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2011)

Good luck Daniela


----------



## rachelha (May 2, 2011)

Hope all goes smoothly for you tomorrow, looking forward to seeing photos ofmthe little one.


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2011)

Daniela good luck xx


----------



## KateR (May 2, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Adrienne (May 4, 2011)

Only just seen this Daniela.

So do we have a bouncing baby now?

x


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

I wonder how Daniela is and how it went on Tuesday x


----------



## PhoebeC (May 5, 2011)

Steffie said:


> I wonder how Daniela is and how it went on Tuesday x



I am excited for her,hope they are all ok xx


----------

